# 52 weeks of Jazzy



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 2


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 3: Jazzy learns "sit"
Second try


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Getting prettier every week! She's 16 weeks old now? How much does she weigh?
Are your girls loving having a puppy? Let's hear all about her, this is your record of her puppyhood! Kinda like her 'babybook' LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awwwww! Seriously cute! Who wouldn't be smitten?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Adorable! and I love her name. Want to know more about Jazzy and your family.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 4
Jazzy has learned our family routines and has found her favourite hideouts in our house. Our daughters are totally in love with her and spend every minute they can playing with her. My eldest daughter has been excellent with her care. She cleans up the pee pads and feedsJazzy daily. She helps me with brushing her teeth, bathing and drying Jazzy, as well as her training. Jazzy had her first walk outside this week. She loved discovering grass, dried leaves and snow. She helped the girls sell their girl guide cookies. Jazzy' s house training is going well. She now knows "sit" and walking on a leash. She also wants to accompany every time we all leave the house by going into her travel bag. Her cuteness increases daily ?


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 5
Jazzy had her vaccinations. She now weighs 4lbs. She is a fussy eater and only likes to eat when the whole family is together. She is enjoying the kids and is very playful.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh she is just too cute!!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Jazzy is adorable! And, I imagine selling girl scout cookies had never been easier!  (Good for your daughter for taking so much responsibility for her, too!)


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

She is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 6
Jazzy's cuteness is slowing down her house training! She will look half her size next week as she is getting a haircut. Here she is practicing her "sit" command. And she just loves her heart toys that got from each of my daughters.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is just irresistible! Hope you leave 'some' fluff on her!.......Yeah I'm a member of the "Fluffy Poodle Club" LOL!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 7
Jazzy had a haircut. She had some matting so she had to be cut very short.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How very kind of you to go ahead and trim her down rather than make her suffer through having the mats worked out. Did your groomer explain to you about line combing all the way down to the skin? Of course, it won't matter for a while since Jazzy is sporting her short cut. On her, any cut looks cute!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 8 & 9
Jazzy is filling out and her energy has increased tremendously. She is now enjoying playing outdoors in our backyard. She is developing brown high lights.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 10
Jazzy has learnt to jump up on to the sofa!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 11 & 12
We were away for week 11 and had a very warm and excited welcome back home from Jazzy. She is filling out nicely and has her curls back.tomorrow is her pre- op check up, so I will have her weight and height.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 13
Jazzy went for her pre- op vet visit. She is 4.2lbs and 8 in tall. She has all her baby teeth still so she could not be spayed yet.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week14
Jazzy started cycling this week so we got her some diapers. She hates them!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 15& 16
Jazzy continued to cycle. She had decreased energy and appetite. She reluctantly tolerated the diaper. Half way through week 16 we stopped using the diaper and she seemed fine. She celebrated Canada's 150 ?? Birthday.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 17
We went for a week's trip in our moto home. Jazzy did quite well. She enjoyed all the attention.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

What a pretty girl Jazzy is


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 18 & 19
Jazzy looks like she is filling out. Her coat is turning brown. She has had diarrhoea once each of the weeks; we are wondering whether it is due to the wood chips in our garden that she eats. Feeding her white rice and chicken gets her back to normal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute as a button! Her hair grew back fast! Hope you are keeping her mat free so you don't have to shave her down so short again! 
Also, about chewing the wood chips....she could be teething, and needs something to chew, like a bully stick or a pigs ear or buffalo ear(NO RAWHIDE!)


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks MollyMuiMa
Yes, she is teething. The vet told us not to give pig's ear to chew. We have numerous chew toys for her. We are trying to keep her mat free. My daughters are not brushing her daily. I try to brush her whenever I am free. We had her groomed today and she was mat free.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 20
Time is flying by. Jazzy had her first grooming session today & she did very well for her age. She looks even more adorable!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Checking in on Jazzy - OMG is she cute!! Love her groom.


----------



## lkristov (May 20, 2017)

Okay. I love her. I want to hug and kiss her. [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 21 & 22
I hope this works. I tried to do a post last week but it would not upload.
Jazzy had some diarrhoea on & off for a week. Although her energy was normal and she was eating & drinking well, we took her to the vet as we started our 4 week Eastern Canada trip last week and we wanted her better for the trip. After the first day of antibiotics her stools were back to normal. She is now having a blast with the whole family together all the time with her in our motor home.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 23
Jazzy become a great traveler. She is being spoiled with everyone's attention. Her socialization has expanded with exposure to the different people and environments at truck stops and camp grounds.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! 4 weeks of traveling! Ought to make Jazzy a very well seasoned traveler for sure!
Have a great time and stay safe!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Tangy said:


> Week 23
> Jazzy become a great traveler. She is being spoiled with everyone's attention. Her socialization has expanded with exposure to the different people and environments at truck stops and camp grounds.


Glad you got the diarrhea problem solved, so you can all enjoy the trip. I know from experience that there's nothing like time together in an RV to create that bond. I loved traveling with our dogs to various campgrounds.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 24 & 25
Jazzy is the best traveller in our family!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 26
Jazzy had a sad week as everyone was back to school & work. It was difficult not being the centre of attention for most of the day!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 27 & 28
Jazzy has still not adjusted to us going back to school/work. She sleeps on my I door shoes and sits at the door most of the day. She had her pre- op check and has not put on any wait at all since her last vet visit. She also has 8 baby teeth - so has 2 rows of teeth right now. Her spay surgery is on October 18.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ahhhh don't feel bad....most people who have set up 'nannycams' to see what their dogs do while they are at work find that they do a lot of napping!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks MollyMiuMa. I am quickly forgotten after she gets her cuddles from me; her toys get her full attention then.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 29
As the weather turns colder, we are having problems with Jazzy going potty in the house. We brought the ?grass? potty mats which were out on the deck, inside but she still uses the carpets in the basement as her toilet. Not sure what to do. She has been good and used those mats on the deck when the weather was warmer. She does prefer to go on real grass but refuses to go out when it is cold, raining or very windy. She will come in from outside and pee or poop inside the house. Any advise on what do to get to use the grass pee pads inside the house?

She remains a cutie pie though.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tangy said:


> Week 29
> As the weather turns colder, we are having problems with Jazzy going potty in the house. We brought the ?grass? potty mats which were out on the deck, inside but she still uses the carpets in the basement as her toilet. Not sure what to do. She has been good and used those mats on the deck when the weather was warmer. She does prefer to go on real grass but refuses to go out when it is cold, raining or very windy. She will come in from outside and pee or poop inside the house. Any advise on what do to get to use the grass pee pads inside the house?
> 
> She remains a cutie pie though.


She’s very young so if you want to train her outside, it’s still time. You will need to be more stubborn then her, though.

As for the problem inside, you need to go back and treat her as a puppy. Block the access to the carpet she goes to, keep her in a secure place where you can watch her, or even on a leash. When dog’s are having problems being housebroken, unless there is a medical cause, the reason for it is not watching enough on our part or trusting them too soon.

Wash your carpet with a special cleaner and make sure she never has access to it anymore.

Your dog is not ready to be let loose in the house. It sucks but tighten the controls and she will be back on track soon.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would say that it is time to start from ground zero again with the potty training. Confinement so she can’t get to the basement or other parts of the house, treats and praise when she goes outside. Use the enzymatic cleaner to get rid of any lingering scent. Put it on command. My late Scottie was like a cat in the rain, HATED it. Buck loves the rain and every puddle. It doesn’t get cold here, but it does rain a lot. He was a champ during the days Hurricane Harvey rain.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 30
Jazzy has been great with not messing in the house. It?s almost as if she knew we were on the brink of going back to confining her!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 31
Jazzy had her pre-op bloods. All was good. She had her spay surgery midweek. We all felt so guilty and so sorry for putting her through this that she is getting royally spoilt. She hates the cone, so I got newborn onesies for her. Now her potty training has been suspended. She refuses to go outside. She pees on the pee mat sometimes but she is not drinking water so pees about twice a day.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tangy said:


> Week 31
> Jazzy had her pre-op bloods. All was good. She had her spay surgery midweek. We all felt so guilty and so sorry for putting her through this that she is getting royally spoilt. She hates the cone, so I got newborn onesies for her. Now her potty training has been suspended. She refuses to go outside. She pees on the pee mat sometimes but she is not drinking water so pees about twice a day.



Poor thing, she looks pitiful ! Good thing is they recover fast. Not drinking is a cause for concern, though. Make her drink with a seringe and feed her canned food, which has a high water content. Talk to your vet if she doesn’t start on her own very soon.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the concern. My vet is my neighbor so Jazzy gets great care. I had forgotten to mention that she had 10 baby teeth removed as well. She is on canned food which I mixed with chicken soup to give more liquid last week. This week She is back to her normal self with regards to eating, drinking & her activity level. Two more days before she can have her kibble again.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tangy said:


> Thanks for the concern. My vet is my neighbor so Jazzy gets great care. I had forgotten to mention that she had 10 baby teeth removed as well. She is on canned food which I mixed with chicken soup to give more liquid last week. This week She is back to her normal self with regards to eating, drinking & her activity level. Two more days before she can have her kibble again.


Glad to hear that. Must be great to have your vet as a neigbour !


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 32
Jazzy became more feisty as she healed. We had to put the cone back on as she pulled at the onesie until it almost ripped open over her wound. Today she is back to normal as everything is healed and she is free again- no onesie or cone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That is why I preach here ad nauseam to use the hard cone. Two of my dogs ripped their stitches out prematurely too. I'm so glad she's all healed up and feisty again


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad she is finally cone free! Lucky you, to have a vet as a neighbor.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear she is back to her cute little self! They always look so depressed when they have to wear the 'cone of shame'! LOL!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 32 & 33
Jazzy has bounced back very well from her surgery. I am happy that her appetite has increased and her picky eating has stopped. She eats double what she did before the surgery. Hopefully now she will gain some more weight. Her coat on her body is also much lighter, so she is no more black.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

*Weeks 34 & 35*

Jazzy's appetite has increased. She feels as if she has put on some weight. Her coat is now more brown. Jazzy turns 1 year old in 3 days. Happy Birthday Jazzy!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Happy birthday Jazzy


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tangy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Jazzy!  I'm so glad her picky eating is getting better and she is gaining weight. My boy is sooo skinny, but I'm hoping neutering will help him also with that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

twyla said:


> Happy Birthday Tangy


I meant Happy Birthday Jazzy never answer stuff when you are tired


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 36 & 37
Jazzy’s appetite is great and feels like she has gained some weight. She is continues to get cuter daily and demands her daily hug, tummy rub and play time with mum.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 38
Jazzy’s first Christmas with us. She enjoyed all new toys and treats, and, looks super cute in her Xmas outfit.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

She would look super cute without her Christmas outfit, too!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! She looks cuter than ever!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, she always looks cute. With -29 degree weather and below 40 with the wind chill, I prefer to put on some clothes for her so she is not too cold when when going out.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 40 & 41
Jazzy spent the New Year week with the girls’ nanny at home while we went on a cruise. She was extremely spoilt with all the attention and special food she was getting. So, she is now quite fussy with food and refuses to eat unless she gets some of our food! She also knows my limit with holding out on giving her what she wants to eat is 24 hours! It is slow but we are slowly getting her back to her kibble and soft food with human food as treats only once her own food is finished.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 42
I worked 24/7 over this week so did not have much time for Jazzy. I am now on my way to Scotland for some seminars. My girls came to the airport to say goodbye.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

All your girls are cute


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 43 & 44
Jazzy has reverted to her fussy eating habits. I don’t think she will reach her predicted weight of 6 pounds. Her house training has improved with no accidents for 3 weeks. She continues to bring joy to us every day.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Catching up on Jazzy - what a cute pup. My Asta is a picky eater,too and sometimes just drives me crazy saying "Eat Your Dinner!" to him.


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 45-47
The weeks fly by when you are busy. I have exams in 5 weeks, & with work, the kids’ activities and household errands + studying; I have neglected my posts of Jazzy.
I am happy to report that I have figured out a way to improve her intake of her dog food. She prefers her soft food mixed with whatever we are eating, for her meals. So I put some of her kibble in a dish in my en suite bathroom and she snacks on it at about 9.30-10pm every night. The last few nights I have been cleaning her tear stains and brushing her as my daughter has lost interest in this duty of hers. I have been giving Jazzy her kibble as treats for sitting still while being brushed. She now absolutely loves her kibble as she thinks it is a treat!
We tried weighing her this weekend- she actually may be 5 pounds. 
She is still our little ball of cuteness.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

She's so adorable!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Jazzy sure is a cutie! Love the picture of her with a bow in her hair!


----------



## Tangy (Feb 6, 2017)

Weeks 48-52
March and April have raced by with long hours at work and studying. I am off to Scotland to write exams. Jazzy is a little sad as I have not been spending much time with her during the last 4 weeks. She is doing very well; her weight is now a few ounces short of 6 pounds; she is fully house trained and I have discovered the secret to her picky eating. We are all looking forward to the summer with more time outdoors and in our motor home with Jazzy. The second picture below shows that she is developing more grey in her coat and she is a beautiful blue when seen in the sunlight.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My my! She is looking like a 'big girl' now! Still cute, but now we can add pretty to her description too! You keep her nicely groomed!


----------



## The Spork (Jan 24, 2018)

So pretty, I hope you can post a photo in natural daylight where the blue is really coming out!


----------

